# All Slavic Languages: Mustache



## Mac_Linguist

How do you say "mustache" in your respective languages?

And... is the word usually used in its plural form?

I can add the Macedonian translation _мустаќи _(sing. _мустаќ_; colloq. _брчки_).


----------



## morrilla

In Ukrainian - *вуса* (sing. _*вус*)._ And yes, it is usually used in plural form.


----------



## Mac_Linguist

The Cyrillic text in your post didn't show up in your post because of the site's encoding. 

Is this correct?



morrilla said:


> In Ukrainian - _*вуса*_ (sing. _*вус*)._ And yes, it is usually used in plural form.


----------



## morrilla

Mac_Linguist said:


> Is this correct?


Yes, it's correct. 

And what should i do to make it visible for all?


----------



## Irbis

Slovenian: "brki" (plural; singular is "brk", but normaly the plural is used)


----------



## Thomas1

Mac_Linguist said:


> How do you say "mustache" in your respective languages?


_wąsy _



> And... is the word usually used in its plural form?


Yes, the singular i.e. _wąs _is used sparingly.


Tom


----------



## CrazyArcher

Russian: усы (a plural form). A singular form (ус) is sometimes used to refer to a single hair combining a mustache.


----------



## winpoj

Czech: "knír" and it's usually used in singular. You can say "kníry" (plural), which in my view emphasizes the two parts on the two sides of the face of which this ornament consists.
"Vous" (plural "vousy") refers to any facial hair irrespective of its location on the face.


----------



## dudasd

Serbian: sg. _brk_, pl. _brci_ and _brkovi_. Singular usually in phrases, like "Smejati se sebi u brk" ("To laugh for yourself") or "Skresati nekom u brk" ("To tell everything directly to someone's face"), but if someone is fingering or twisting one moustache, of course it will be used in singular. 

For thin moustage of very young guys, sometimes word "nausnica" is used. "Mašina" or "mašak" (also for young guys and fine dawn that some women have) are very archaic now.


----------



## Maroseika

CrazyArcher said:


> Russian: усы (a plural form). A singular form (ус) is sometimes used to refer to a single hair combining a mustache.


Sorry, I can't agree. Ус as a single hair can be used only in regard of the animal or insect(wisker, vibrissa, feeler). 
As for the human beings ус means "one half" of the mustache - подкручивать ус, etc., i.e. in fact ус here is a bunch of the hairs.
Besides ус means tendril or awn.


----------



## lavverats

In Bulgarian: мустAк [mustak] (sing.)  -> мустAци [mustatsi] (pl.).
And yes, the plural form is used more frequently.


----------



## Thomas1

I am wondering whether the word for sideburn(s) is also used rather in plural. 
In Polish the word _baki _sounds idiomatic and completely natural, but when I say _bak _doesn't at all (at least to me), it is very much redolent then of its other meanings, although I know it is grammatically correct.


Mac_Linguist said:


> I didn't realize Turkish was a Slavic language.


There are more things in heaven and earth, _Horatio_, than are dreamt of in your philosophy.  [sorry I couldn't resist]


Tom


----------



## wladius

in slovak it's "fúzy"(pl.), it is to signular form "fúz" too, but this is usually (cat's) 'smeller'


----------

